# Wie kann ich ein Klassendiagramm aus Eclipse heraus erstellen?



## L0MiN (12. Jan 2016)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich arbeite seit dem Beginn meines Studiums nun zum ersten Mal an einem komplexeren Projekt. 

Ich habe von einem Arbeitskollegen ein Projekt übergeben bekommen und würde gerne, um mir einen Überblick zu verschaffen, ein Beziehungsdiagramm zu dem Projekt erzeugen.
Leider konnte ich mit den im Internet gefundenen Programmen und Plugins nichts anfangen. 

Gibt es ein gutes und dennoch kostenloses Plugin, welches auch unter Eclipse Kepler läuft? 

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten und liebe Grüße, 
L0MiN


----------



## Joose (12. Jan 2016)

Was heißt du konntest mit den gefunden Plugins nichts anfangen? Hat es nicht funktioniert oder machen sie nicht das was du dir erwartest?
Welche Plugins sind das? (sonst postet vielleicht jemand eines was du schon probiert und ausgeschlossen hast)


----------



## L0MiN (12. Jan 2016)

Also mit Papyrus und UML2 komme ich nicht klar, ich kann zwar neue UML-Diagramme erstellen, leider aber keine bestehenden Projekte in einem Diagramm abbilden.
Weitere Plugins, welche für mich vielversprechend aussahen, habe ich nicht gefunden.


----------



## Joose (12. Jan 2016)

http://stackoverflow.com/questions/...in-for-generating-uml-class-from-java-project 
--> ObjectAid


----------



## HoloYoitsu (12. Jan 2016)

Ich habe während meiner Ausbildung Enterprise Architekt benutzt,
ist zwar kein Plugin für Eclipse, hat aber zumindest funktioniert und es gibt eine 30 Tägige Trial-Version. Das reicht zumindest für einen Überblick über dein Projekt.


----------



## lam_tr (15. Jan 2016)

Ich hatte früher sehr gerne von soyathec einen UML Editor benutzt womit du von Code zu UML Diagramm kommen kannst. Ich denke wenn du noch Kepler benutzt würds gehen.


----------

